# NAS Festplatte, WD My Book Live oder WD My Cloud



## KrassDreadHead (24. März 2014)

Hi! 

Ich bin am überlegen mir eine NAS Festplatte zuzulegen.

Meine 2 Favoriten sind die WD My Book Live und die WD My Cloud.

Eigentlich war ich kurz davor mir eine WD My Book Live zu bestellen, dadurch bin ich dann erst auf die "My Cloud" gestoßen.
Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede? Nach dem was ich herausfinden konnte, hat die "My Cloud" Gigabit-Ethernet, USB 3.0 und einen DualCore Prozessor.
Die "My Book Live" hat dagegen "nur" Ethernet und kein USB3.0. geschweige denn einen DualCore Prozessor.

Die NAS Festplatte möchte ich hauptsächlich zum zentralen Speicher meiner Daten (Fotos, Filme, etcpp) nutzen und wenn alles klappt sogar zum Filme über das Internet streamen (10Mbit/s Upload vorhanden).

Nun ist die Frage, ob der DualCore Prozessor ein Mehr an Leistung bring? 
Und ist es vorallem ein Unterschied mit dem normalen Ethernet zum Gigabit Ethernet?
Der USB3.0 Anschluss zwecks Erweiterung ist natürlich cool, aber eher nice to have.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2014)

Das myCloud kann wohl softwareseitig einiges mehr, aber für das, was Du beschrieben hast, würde an sich auch eine stinknormale Netzwerk-HDD völlig reichen. Du willst ja einfach nur Daten speichern und die per PC abrufen. Den Stream zB sendet ja der PC, das muss nicht die Platte selbst können.

Der Dualcore wäre dann eben für spezielle Software, Apps usw. hilfreich, der sorgt aber nicht dafür, dass die Daten schneller fließen. Vlt. könntest Du zB sogar von der Platte einen Stream starten ohne PC oder so was, da musst Du mal genauer schauen, was da bei den Features und den "Apps" steht.

Wegen USB und LAN: auch ein Nicht-Gbit-LAN wäre schnell genug, um die Daten zu transportieren, die ein zB FullHD-Film hat. Du hast dann 100mBit, das reicht locker - zB für Internet-TV braucht man ja nur 16mBit (DSL 16k), d.h. auch wenn Du einen Film, der selbst für FullHD ungewöhnlich viele MB/s hat, auf den PC lädst, reicht das locker aus, und fürs Streamsenden würdest Du dann die Qualität runterrechnen lassen, damit es für den Upload von 10mbit ausreicht

 Selbst USB2.0 würde dafür reichen. Da wäre es also nicht nötig, dass man unbedingt USB3.0 nimmt, außer Du willst vlt. oft Daten kopieren und dafür dann die Platte DIREKT per USB ohne Netzwerk verbinden und dabei halt schneller kopieren können


----------



## KrassDreadHead (24. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das myCloud kann wohl softwareseitig einiges mehr, aber für das, was Du beschrieben hast, würde an sich auch eine stinknormale Netzwerk-HDD völlig reichen. Du willst ja einfach nur Daten speichern und die per PC abrufen. Den Stream zB sendet ja der PC, das muss nicht die Platte selbst können.
> 
> Der Dualcore wäre dann eben für spezielle Software, Apps usw. hilfreich, der sorgt aber nicht dafür, dass die Daten schneller fließen. Vlt. könntest Du zB sogar von der Platte einen Stream starten ohne PC oder so was, da musst Du mal genauer schauen, was da bei den Features und den "Apps" steht.


 
Was kann die MyCloud denn softwareseitig besser?
Ich weiß nicht ob Du mich falsch verstanden hast oder ob ich gerade einen Denkfehler habe. Aber wie meinst Du das, dass die Festplatte eventuell sogar selbst einen Stream starten kann? Ich dachte, dass wäre selbstverständlich, dafür kaufe ich doch eine NAS Festplatte. Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich über das Internet auf die Dateien auf der NAS zugreifen kann und dann bei Bedarf auch meine Filmdateien abspiele. Gestreamt wird dann doch automatisch und ohne die HIlfe eines PC's ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2014)

Die Frage ist, was Du vorhast. Du kannst ja auch einfach die Datei von der NAS "laden" und zB von einem Tablet aus "abspielen", als sei die Festplatte eine im Tablet eingebaute Platte - das ist dann ja kein Videostream, sondern du lädst die Datei quasi runter und spielst sie mit einem Programm auf dem Tablet ab. 

Du kannst aber auch wirklich einen richtigen "Stream" auf der Nas starten und den Stream dann "empfangen" - ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, was daran für einen Privatnutzer der Vorteil sein soll ^^ die Datenmenge ist ja die gleiche, außer der Stream würde komprimiert werden. Nen Vorteil bei nem Stream gibt es an sich nur, wenn Du zb von der Festplatte was zum TV streamen willst, was der TV an sich nicht beherrscht. zB können manche Fernseher nicht alle Filmformate lesen, wenn sie nur die Datei hätten, aber einen DLNA-Stream können die einwandfrei empfangen und wiedergeben.


Nochmal ne ganz andere Frage ist: du willst scheinbar auch von unterwegs auf die Platte zu Hause zugreifen. Wie willst Du das denn genau machen? Dazu brauchst du ja an sich eine feste IP für Deinen Internetzugang, denn sonst weiß man ja gar nicht, hinter welcher IP die NAS sich verbirgt, weil die sich idR nämlich immer mal ändert, wenn eine Weile lang zu Hause kein Traffic über Router lief...  oder lädt die Platte vlt einfach die Daten hoch, und man greift gar nicht auf die NAS, sondern einen Server von WD zu?


----------



## KrassDreadHead (24. März 2014)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wäre der Vorteil bzw. das was ich erreichen möchte dass ich quasi nur auf Play drücke und der Film abspielt. Wenn ich ihn jedes mal vorher erst noch herunterladen müsste würde mir das viel zu lange dauern... 

Ich möchte die Festplatte wie du schon sagst wie eine ganz normale eingebaute oder externe Festplatte behandeln könne, nur eben dies auch über das Internet (Fernzugriff) und im Heimnetzwerk (um die Dateien mit mehreren Geräten teilen zu können).

Also das von Unterwegs zugreifen geht bei speziell dieser Platte auf jedenfall über eine App (Smartphone) bzw. irgendwie über den Browser.. genau wie weiß ich grad nicht. Ein Freund von mir besitzt allerdings eine WD My Book Live und greift damit unterwegs (zB. in der Uni) auf seine Dokumente zu. Das sollte also machbar sein?

Ob man über das Internet dann bezüglich Geschwindigkeit einen Film von der Festplatte gucken kann war ja meine eigentliche Frage..


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2014)

KrassDreadHead schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wäre der Vorteil bzw. das was ich erreichen möchte dass ich quasi nur auf Play drücke und der Film abspielt. Wenn ich ihn jedes mal vorher erst noch herunterladen müsste würde mir das viel zu lange dauern...


 An sich musst du den Film nicht erst runterladen. Die NAS-Platte wird ja so benutzt, als sei es eine im Gerät eingebaute oder per USB angeschlossene Platte - nur dass sie eben nicht per Sata- oder USB-Kabel angeschlossen ist, sondern per Internet . D.h. der Player auf Deinem Gerät müsste die Datei an sich genau so laden können, als sei sie am Gerät verfügbar, und dann spielt er sie ab und holt sich die die Daten beim Abspielen durchn Internet. Natürlich hast Du dann im Laufe des Abspielens eine DatenMENGE, als hätte man den Film runtergeladen, aber er muss sicher nicht ZUERST runterladen sein, bevor du ihn abspielen kannst. Temporär wird der Film vlt am Ende sogar komplett im Cache des Gerätes sein oder so.



> Also das von Unterwegs zugreifen geht bei speziell dieser Platte auf jedenfall über eine App (Smartphone) bzw. irgendwie über den Browser.. genau wie weiß ich grad nicht. Ein Freund von mir besitzt allerdings eine WD My Book Live und greift damit unterwegs (zB. in der Uni) auf seine Dokumente zu. Das sollte also machbar sein?


 Die Frage ist, ob er da wirklich auf seine Platte zugreift, oder ob die Daten in Wahrheit auf einem WD-Server sind... was für einen Internetanbieter hat er denn? 

 Die Sache ist halt die: wie will man von außen die Platte erreichen, wenn man die IP nicht kennt? Die wechselt ja eben idR immer, zumindest bei den meisten Anbietern - bei telekom zB kann man gegen Aufpreis daher auch eine feste IP bekommen




> Ob man über das Internet dann bezüglich Geschwindigkeit einen Film von der Festplatte gucken kann war ja meine eigentliche Frage..


 Schwer zu sagen, ob Dein Anschluss dafür reicht. Wie gesagt: für Internet-TV zu Hause braucht man 16mbit, wobei da wohl noch beachtet wird, dass man ja auch beim TV-Schauen noch was am PC macht, d.h. Deine 10mbit könnten dafür an sich reichen. 

Aber je nach Qualität wird es vlt knapp - kannst es ja ausrechnen: wie groß ist ein Film in MB, dann teil das durch dessen Dauer in Minuten und nochmal durch 60, dann weiß Du, wie viel MB/s der Film "braucht" - 10mbit wären maximal ca 1,2 MB/s. Bei nem Stream könnte man ja wiederum die Qualität verringern, so dass es weniger MB/s sind. Das wäre ein Vorteil von nem Stream.

Aber diese Frage hätte nichts damit zu tun, ob es nun ein Stream oder das Lesen einer Datei wäre.


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2014)

Also für nen ordentlichen Full HD Stream reicht das nicht. Für normales SD Material schon, teilweise auch für 720p. 
Was das Streamen angeht kannst du die Platte nur im selben Netzwerk wie eine lokale Platte nutzen. Per Internet muss das die Firmware konvertieren. Also entweder über ein Webinterface oder eine App. Ich habe zwei Geräte von Synology mit denen das geht, aber die kosten auch einiges mehr. Es gibt auch Tools welche einen DLNA Server über das Internet streamen, habe ich aber nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (25. März 2014)

Okay, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Am Ende bleibt also festzustellen:

- dass es wohl nicht möglich ist einen 1080p Film über das Internet zu schauen (höchstens 720p)
- dass der DualCore keinen relevanten Unterschied macht
- dass Gigabit-Ethernet oder normales Ethernet egal ist

und zu guter Letzt: dass ich mir das nochmal genau überlege, da ich aber sowieso eine neue externe Festplatte brauche wahrscheinlich die paar (20-30€) Aufpreis für eine NAS investieren und so ein paar nette Extras (Dateizugriff unterwegs) haben werde.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Ich frag mich immer noch, wie das mit dem Zugriff von unterwegs gehen soll, da idR eben keinen feste IP für Deinen Anschluss festgelegt wird. Die App oder was auch immer weiß doch gar nicht, welche IP Dein Router grad vom Provider bekommen hat oder bekommen wird - die kann die Platte dann also gar nicht "anrufen"...


----------



## KrassDreadHead (25. März 2014)

Ich hab mal meinen Kollegen gefragt, der sagte mir dass er das mithilfe von nem DynDns Account realisiert hat.
Wie das genau funktioniert weiß ich nicht, werd ich ihn bei Zeiten mal persönlich fragen. Meine kurze Internet Recherche hat aber ergeben, dass das gar nicht schwer ist. Ihr kennt euch da sicher besser aus?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

nee, keine Ahnung... aber wäre es nicht einfacher, nen USB-Stick mitzunehmen mit den Daten, die Du vlt. gern "genießen" willst? Oder "musst" du jederzeit ALLE Daten unterwegs verfügbar haben? Man sollte auch bedenken: mobil, da hat man doch auch idR Volumengrenzen - für die nicht ganz teuren Verträge grad mal 1GB/Monat, viele sogar nur 200-500MB/Monat. Die wären ja mit einem Film bereits komplett weg. Oder bist Du "unterwegs" dann wiederum in nem WLAN drin oder so?


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2014)

Also bei Synology kannst du das einfach konfigurieren. Gibt unterschiedliche Dienste, welche von der Firmware unterstützt werden. Aber letztendlich kann man das auch mit nem normalen Cronjob erledigen, wenn man auf das darunter liegende Linux zugreifen kann. Kenne die Firmware von WD halt nicht.


----------



## Rettar33 (25. März 2014)

Wieso nicht gleich einen echten Server? Bei 10mbit, könntest du dann gleich alles über eine Remote-Lösung machen. So mache ich das. Habe quasi immer und überall meinen PC dabei. Letztendlich benötige ich nur einen Bildschirm (heisst, mein PC ist aufm Handy, Tablet, bei meinen Freunden, bei meinen Eltern, in der Uni usw...). Da es inzwischen PCs/Notebooks im Überfluss gibt, ist das für mich die optimale Lösung und wird auch die Zukunft sein (Stichwort: Ubiquitous Computing!). Bin quasi ein Lead-User 
Als Server habe ich mir für 170€ den N54L geholt, den ich bei Bedarf aufrüsten kann.

Der Remotezugriff ist einerseits über statische IPs möglich, oder aber softwareseitig per DynDNS. Wenn du aber einen wirlich stabilen Zugriff haben möchtest, solltest du unbedingt etwas statisches anzielen. Die Services wie No-IP, oder DynDNS.org sind zwar gut, ABER brauchen 1) Ressourcen auf dem Server 2) können ab und zu ein unbefriedigendes Update der IP liefern (zumindest meine Erfahrung; habe da allerdings auch einen sehr hohen Anspruch).
Alternativ (und so mache ich es) kannst du dir ne Fritzbox holen. AVM bietet einen Service an, bei dem der Router quasi eine statische Addresse bekommt und du somit permanent über diese Addresse auf dein Netzwerk zugreifen kannst. Ist zwar auch letztendlich ein DynDNS-Service, aber einer der Hand in Hand mit der Hardware geht (dem Router). Läuft tausendmal stabiler und ist KOSTENFREI, wenn du eine Fritzbox besitzt (Service wird von AVM angeboten). Das war der einzige Grund, warum ich direkt zu 1&1 gegangen bin


----------



## KrassDreadHead (26. März 2014)

@Herbboy:
Jap, ich habe eigentlich überall WLAN, wenn ich die Daten auf der NAS benötige - und wenn nicht, reicht das mobile Internet. Ich werd ja einen Teufel tun und unterwegs n Film schauen  Das passt schon.

@Onlinestate: Synology ist mir zu teuer. Ich bin ja auch erst Anfänger und wollte mir eigentlich nur ne NAS holen, weil ich eh eine neue externe Festplatte brauche und so ein paar nette Zusatzfunktionen bekomme. Groß Geld ausgeben wollte ich nicht und da schien die WD Lösung in Zusammenhang mit den positiven Erfahrungen meines Kollegen ganz gut 

@Rettar33: Wie schon gesagt, wäre mir auch ein echter Server zu teuer. Auch der Stromkosten wegen.
Eine Fritzbox besitze ich ! Habe auch von diesem "MyFritz" gehört, womit man die Problematik mit der IP Adresse wohl gut lösen kann. Kannst Du mir da mal ein paar Tipps geben? Welchen DynDs Anbieter würdest du zB. empfehlen?


----------

